# Heaters



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

Has anyone used the Via Aqua heaters? I like the idea that the temp control is accessible - do you know if you can operate 2 heaters from one control?

Has anyone tried an inline heater?

I have 2 200 watt Jager heaters right now - they're working ok but I thought I'd look at the options


----------

